# Wedding Photographers... What do you wear???



## FreestyleOutdoors (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm looking to start into doing weddings and honestly it might seem like an odd thing to worry about, but it's a special day to the people there and I wouldn't want to ruin it in any way, shape, or form. So how do you dress to shoot a wedding?


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this was covered recently

I think the consensus was to ask the bride.

Some wear all black.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2013)

What he said.  In short, however the people paying the bill want me to dress.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 4, 2013)

I've worn shorts and a polo, I've worn a black suit, and everything in between. Ask the bride. That's the only universal answer.

If the bride doesn't care, dress as you'd expect a really suave guest to dress.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Sep 4, 2013)

I look like this:


----------



## FreestyleOutdoors (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## raventepes (Sep 5, 2013)

You just can't go wrong with a neat and professional appearance. I generally prefer all black, but any neutral colours seem to be best.


----------



## manicmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Do NOT show up in a wedding gown.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 5, 2013)

Black


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2013)

Unless the bride said otherwise, business casual and COMFORTABLE SHOES!     :razz:


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 5, 2013)

I usually wear Birkenstocks and a Tie Dye t-shirt.


----------

